# merkwürdiges netzwerk problem beim installieren

## fastfox

hi folks !

ich habe gestern versucht gentoo 1.4 rc 4 zu installieren und bekam dabei dann einige probleme mit dem netzwerk (realtek chipsatz in einem laptop) 

eht0 ist up und running 

ip stack funktioniert auch (anpingien der eigenen ip geht wunderbar)

anpingen des default gw funktioniert auch

aber ich kann weder eine andere maschine im lan noch irgendwelche im internet anpingen

bis ich soweit gekommen bin mußte ich, warum auch immer, acpi für pci deaktivieren

irgendwelche ideen ?

----------

## wudmx

das anpingen von localhost und deinem default gw sagt ja noch lange nicht, dass du andere netze aufspueren kannst mit ping , stichwort route! 

was gibt denn route -n bei dir aus? wenn keine default route gesetzt ist, kannst du sie per route add default gw ip_des_gw

setzen! danach sollte alles funktionieren, sofern dein gw auch funktioniert! vielleicht solltest du dann auch mal den gw checken, es koennt ja auch an dem liegen!

----------

## fastfox

zwei routen sind eingestellt:

dest 192.168.0.0 genmask 255.255.255.0 eth0

dest default genmask 0.0.0.0 eth0

den router schließe ich auch mal aus da er von dem winxp rechner und dem redhat 7.2 am selben switch ohne probleme funktioniert

aber gehen tut es immer noch nicht

----------

## wudmx

was steht in der router spalte jeweils? das ist doch das interessante.. in einer zeile muesste auch das G flag stehen... am besten mal cut'n'paste machen, das ist am besten fuer uns!

hast du mal die obengenannte befehlszeile ausprobiert?

----------

## fastfox

c&p ist etwas schlecht ohne netzwerk ;-)

gw und flags hab ich vergessen anzugeben stimmt, sry:

dest 192.168.0.0 gw * flags G

dest default gw 192.168.0.1 flags UG

ja das route add hab ich gemacht (daher die dest default route)

----------

## wudmx

und du kannst deinen gateway 192.168.0.1 per ping erreichen? sehr merkwuerdig... 

kannst ja mal per traceroute (emerge traceroute) schauen was passiert...

----------

## fastfox

funktioniert das emerge denn in dem stadium schon ???

----------

## wudmx

natuerlich nicht, mein fehler, hab zuweit gedacht... 

wie siehts eigtl bei dir mit nameservern aus? hast du in der /etc/resolv.conf welche angegeben? der t-online ns ist 194.25.2.129 ...

----------

## fastfox

als ns hab ich meinen router eingetragen (logisch, oder ?)

----------

## andreh

Wenn dein Router DNS anbietet durchaus logisch, ja, ansonsten nicht.

----------

## fastfox

wütße nicht das er es nicht macht ... win und redhat kommen damit ja auch klar ...

----------

## wudmx

wenn du dir nicht 100% sicher bist, trag mal den NS deines providers ein... 

also ich weiss, dass das bloed ist jetzt fuer dich, aber kannst du uns nicht irgendwie die genauen angaben per cut'n'paste hierher posten? ausgabe in datei speichern, und die dann auf diskette z.b. ... 

was gibt lsmod aus?

was gibt ifconfig -a aus?

was gibt route -n aus?

funktioniert ping gw-adresse?

funktioniert ping redhat/win-rechner?

/etc/resolver.conf

ansonsten kommen wir hier wohl nicht wirklich weiter... sorry!

----------

## fastfox

ns des providers hat nix geholfen ...

dummerweise hat das teil natürlich auch kein diskettenlw ... aber ich bastel mal grad nen bischen ... vielleicht krieg ich ja eine der anderen platten gemountet und kann mit winxp drauf zugreifen *hoff*

----------

## fastfox

manchmal zahlt es sich doch aus 2 systeme auf einem rechner zu haben wenn man was neues testet *g*

lsmod:

```

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: GF 

nls_iso8859-1           2812   1  (autoclean)

nls_cp437               4316   1  (autoclean)

vfat                    9324   1  (autoclean)

fat                    29848   0  (autoclean) [vfat]

8139too                14152   1 

mii                     2128   0  [8139too]

ohci1394               15624   0  (unused)

ieee1394               29708   0  [ohci1394]

serial                 48932   0  (autoclean)

isa-pnp                28100   0  (autoclean) [serial]

snapshot               16544   0  (unused)

md_xor                  8660   0  (unused)

md_raid1               14108   0  (unused)

md_raid0                4760   0  (unused)

md_linear               1880   0  (unused)

md_core                42208   0  [md_raid1 md_raid0 md_linear]

lvm_vge                26984   0  (unused)

ldev_mgr               16068   0  (unused)

dos_part               10604   0  (unused)

evms_passthru           1824   0  (unused)

evms_drivelink          8416   0  (unused)

evms_bbr               14392   0  (unused)

evms                   33260   8  [snapshot md_xor md_raid1 md_raid0 md_linear md_core lvm_vge ldev_mgr dos_part evms_passthru evms_drivelink evms_bbr]

cloop                   5520   1 

usb-storage            55608   0  (unused)

hid                    12468   0  (unused)

usb-ohci               17184   0  (unused)

ehci-hcd               13056   0  (unused)

usbcore                55456   1  [usb-storage hid usb-ohci ehci-hcd]

```

ifconfig -a:

```

eql       Link encap:Serial Line IP  

          MASTER  MTU:576  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:5 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:40:CA:BC:3F:13  

          inet addr:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::240:caff:febc:3f13/10 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:9 Base address:0xf000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:19 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:19 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:1912 (1.8 Kb)  TX bytes:1912 (1.8 Kb)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

tap0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr FE:FD:00:00:00:00  

          BROADCAST NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

route -n:

```

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

0.0.0.0         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

```

ping gw:

```

PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.026 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.005 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.004 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=0.004 ms

--- 192.168.0.1 ping statistics ---

4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 2997ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.004/0.009/0.026/0.010 ms

```

ping win:

```

PING 192.168.0.42 (192.168.0.42) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable

--- 192.168.0.42 ping statistics ---

4 packets transmitted, 0 received, +4 errors, 100% packet loss, time 3024ms

, pipe 3

```

/etc/resolv.conf:

```

nameserver 192.168.0.1

# nameserver 194.25.2.129

```

@wudmx

schon okay das du alles wissen willst ... ohne infos kommt man da nich weiter. ist mir bewußt.

----------

## lutzlustig

Hi!

wie ich das sehe, hast du als Gateway deinen eigenen Rechner angegeben? Hast du einen Router im Netzwerk?

Ciao

----------

## wudmx

so, jetzt kommen wir doch schon viel weiter... 

lutzlustig hat das shcon erkannt, schau mal die ausgabe von route -n an und das interface eth0 von ifconfig -a ... 

dein eth0 interface hat als ip die 192.168.0.1 und bei deiner default-route hast du als gateway denselben rechner anegegeben (192.168.0.1), das ist natuerlich schwachfug ;-)

2 moeglichkeiten: dein gateway hat gar nicht die ip-adresse 192.168.0.1 . dann loeschst du mal deine default (route del default) und dann fuegst du ne neue hinzu: route add default gw richtige_ip_des_gw

die andere sache waer natuerlich, dass dein gw die ip 192.168.0.1. tatsaechlich hat, dann muss dein eth0-interface natuerlich ne andere ip bekommen... 

dazu folgendes: ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.2 oder was anderes 

so, ich hoffe jetzt funktionierts!

----------

## fastfox

*argh*

das is nen tippfehler von gestern nacht ... ich muss ja dummerweise den ganzen krams neu einstellen da er das ja bei abbruch der installation nicht speichert ... deswegen steht da als ip für den rechner 192.168.0.1 und nicht 192.168.0.61 ...

aber das problem ist auch mit richtiger ip vergabe dasselbe ... nur das bei der zweiten route noch default statt 0.0.0.0 im dest feld steht

fastfox <-- der gestern abend doch schon etwas müde war um alles richtig zu tippen

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *fastfox wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ifconfig -a:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

das mit der gw ip hat man dir ja schon gesagt. aber bitte was sind das da alles für devices? sit0, tap0 und eql? vor allem warum verwendest du einen ipv6 to ipv4 wrapper (sit0)? du solltest nur lo und eth0 als interfaces haben, die anderen solltest du irgendwie wegbekommen das sieht sehr verdächtig aus.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## fastfox

woher soll ich das denn wissen ? :-)

ich hab nur die livecd gestartet und wollte dann installieren ... aber soweit komme ich ja gar nicht da ich das netzwerk nicht zum laufen bringe ...

----------

## MasterOfMagic

ja wie hast du denn dein interface eingerichtet? hast du es von der livecd automatisch konfigurieren lassen oder hast du net-setup eth0 verwendet oder hast du es mit den befehlen ifconfig und route gemacht? ich tendiere immer zu letzterem da funktioniert es dann meist auch.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## fastfox

nic wurde von der livecd automatisch erkannt ... ip, netmask, gw, etc.pp. hab ich mit ifconfig und route eingestellt.

----------

## wudmx

@fastbox: 

hast du denn jetzt die befehle, die ich weiter oben genannt hab, mal versucht?

was fuer ne ip hat denn dein gw? gib dir ne andere ip, passe die route table an und dann wirds funktionieren,!

----------

## fastfox

@wudmx

ja klar hab ich das versucht ... die 0.1 ist nur ein tippfehler von gestern abend ... da steht sonst 0.61 ... damit stimmt die route auf 0.1 als def gw dann ... aber gehen tut's trotzdem nich ...

ich meld mich nachher wenn ich wieder zuhause bin (mom at work) nochmal mit den korrekten ausgaben

p.s.: fastfox übrigens ;-)

----------

## fastfox

so jetzt nochmal so wie es momentan aussieht ... mit richtiger ip *g*

lsmod:

```

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: GF 

nls_iso8859-1           2812   1  (autoclean)

nls_cp437               4316   1  (autoclean)

vfat                    9324   1  (autoclean)

fat                    29848   0  (autoclean) [vfat]

8139too                14152   1 

mii                     2128   0  [8139too]

ohci1394               15624   0  (unused)

ieee1394               29708   0  [ohci1394]

serial                 48932   0  (autoclean)

isa-pnp                28100   0  (autoclean) [serial]

snapshot               16544   0  (unused)

md_xor                  8660   0  (unused)

md_raid1               14108   0  (unused)

md_raid0                4760   0  (unused)

md_linear               1880   0  (unused)

md_core                42208   0  [md_raid1 md_raid0 md_linear]

lvm_vge                26984   0  (unused)

ldev_mgr               16068   0  (unused)

dos_part               10604   0  (unused)

evms_passthru           1824   0  (unused)

evms_drivelink          8416   0  (unused)

evms_bbr               14392   0  (unused)

evms                   33260   8  [snapshot md_xor md_raid1 md_raid0 md_linear md_core lvm_vge ldev_mgr dos_part evms_passthru evms_drivelink evms_bbr]

cloop                   5520   1 

usb-storage            55608   0  (unused)

hid                    12468   0  (unused)

usb-ohci               17184   0  (unused)

ehci-hcd               13056   0  (unused)

usbcore                55456   1  [usb-storage hid usb-ohci ehci-hcd]

```

ifconfig -a:

```

eql       Link encap:Serial Line IP  

          MASTER  MTU:576  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:5 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:40:CA:BC:3F:13  

          inet addr:192.168.0.61  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::240:caff:febc:3f13/10 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:9 Base address:0xf000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:19 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:19 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:1912 (1.8 Kb)  TX bytes:1912 (1.8 Kb)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

tap0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr FE:FD:00:00:00:00  

          BROADCAST NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

route -n:

```

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

0.0.0.0         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      1        0 eth0

```

ping gw:

```

PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable

--- 192.168.0.42 ping statistics ---

4 packets transmitted, 0 received, +4 errors, 100% packet loss, time 5025ms

, pipe 3

```

ping win:

```

PING 192.168.0.42 (192.168.0.42) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable

--- 192.168.0.42 ping statistics ---

4 packets transmitted, 0 received, +4 errors, 100% packet loss, time 3011ms

, pipe 3

```

/etc/resolv.conf:

```

nameserver 192.168.0.1

```

funktioniert nich ... auch mit angepaßter ip und table @wudmx

----------

## wudmx

du kannst ja gar keinen ping absetzen... in deinem ersten post hast du geschrieben, dass du deinen gw anpingen kannst, das geht ja jetzt gar nicht!

dann muessen wir ne ebene hoeher gehen... ist deine netzwerkkarte physikalisch defekt? das tut jetzt weh, ich weiss, aber bau sie mal in nen anderen rechner und check mal, ob sie da noch funktioniert! denn unter deinem bisherigen gentoo kannst du bis jetzt zu keinem host eine verbindung herstellen!

----------

## MasterOfMagic

hm das würd ich so jetzt nicht sagen. guck dir mal die rückmeldungen an. er bekommt bei jedem ping ein Destination Host Unreachable von seinem GW zurück. da könnt auch irgendwo ein schwerer bock in der verkabelung sein oder ein problem in der FW-parametrierung am router  oder  ist das wieder ein tippfehler gewesen jetzt?

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## fastfox

nope kein tippfehler ... war auch etwas erstaunt gestern abend als gar kein ping mehr ging ...

hardware defekt schließe ich jetzt mal aus ... dann würde die karte unter winxp ja auch nicht funktionieren ... dort tut sie aber ohne zu murren ...

axo und umbauen ist schlecht bei der karte ... die ist intern im laptop drin ... die wird in nem anderen pc wohl kaum funktionieren ...

----------

## wudmx

also wenn du noch xp drauf hast, und da funktioniert sie, dann brauchste natuerlich nicht die karte ausbauen...

 *Quote:*   

> PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 
> From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
> 
> From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable
> ...

 

wieso sind das die ping-stats von 192.168.0.42? kann es sein, dass du irgendwo nen dhcp server am laufen hast? denn deine ip ist ja 192.168.0.61 ! schon komisch, oder was meint ihr dazu?

----------

## fastfox

den dhcp auf dem router hab ich schon ausprobiert ... der sagt zwar im interface das er eine adresse vergeben hat ... im gentoo ist eth0 dann aber verschwunden ...

das mit dem 42 versteh ich auch nicht so ganz ... das is die feste ip von meinem winxp rechner im netz ... 

um mal klar zu machen was was sein soll:

192.168.0.1 <-- router ins inet (D-Link D614+)

192.168.0.2 <-- debian server

192.168.0.23 <-- iface1 winxp

192.168.0.42 <-- iface2 winxp

192.168.0.61 <-- gentoo/winxp laptop

192.168.0.80 <-- pcmcia wlan karte laptop

----------

## wudmx

also schalt auf jeden fall mal den dhcp-server ab.. der stoert nur! und dann mal alle rechner neustarten, dann checkste mal ob alle ihre richtigen ip's haben... und dann nochmal pingen!

----------

## fastfox

sir, yes, sir ;-)

ich meld mich nachher von zuhause

----------

## fastfox

so dhcp aus ...

alles rebootet ...

ip überall gecheckt ...

keine veränderung ... "destintion host unreachable"

ein kollege meinte es könnte am acpi liegen ... das problem ist nur ich kann es im bios nicht abstellen (scheiß bios) und die kernel parameter nopic und pci=noacpi zeigen keine veränderung

----------

## wudmx

hast du jetzt bei ping-statistic auch die richtige ip stehen?

mit apic kenn ich mich nicht aus, ich wuerde es dann halt ganz aus meinem kernel rausnehmen, wenn es drin waere... mehr kann ich dir leider dazu jetzt auch nicht sagen!

----------

## fastfox

okay ... dann erstmal danke für die bemühungen ... sollte ich ne lösung finden melde ich mich nochmal ...

----------

## fastfox

manchmal ist man einfach nur blind wenn man zulange nach einem problem sucht ... nachdem ich im bios den OS support von win auf dos umgestellt hab gehts ...  :Embarassed: 

hat irgendwas mit irq sharing und acpi zu tun ... hab nicht genau verstanden wieso, aber egal

danke nochmal für eure hilfe

----------

